# Moneda de 1,50 euros de oro



## François (20 Dic 2021)

Lo veo buena inversión, qué opináis?









La moneda de 1,5 euros que ya circula por España


La Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre-Real Casa de la Moneda ha acuñado una moneda de inversión (bullion) de oro español, con un valor extrínseco de 1,5 euros, y que ya está en circulación.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## dx3 (20 Dic 2021)

Primicia, eres todo un LINCE


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Dic 2021)

François dijo:


> Lo veo buena inversión, qué opináis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depende del precio, si piden más de 1700 € NO es buena inversión.


----------



## François (20 Dic 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ¿Por qué lo ves buena inversión?



Oro de mucha pureza respaldado por la fábrica de moneda y timbre en época de inflación... Vamos que viene como caído del cielo.


----------



## Gusman (20 Dic 2021)

François dijo:


> Oro de mucha pureza respaldado por la fábrica de moneda y timbre en época de inflación... Vamos que viene como caído del cielo.



Eso es lo peligroso. Que parezca que viene del cielo. Yo lo veo una trampa para incautos.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Dic 2021)

François dijo:


> Lo veo buena inversión, qué opináis?



JJAJAJAJAJ di que si, pa que te vas a gastar el dinero en bienes y servicios, cuando puedes tirarlo ala mierda comprandote chapitas de colorines


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Dic 2021)

François dijo:


> Oro de mucha pureza respaldado por la fábrica de moneda y timbre en época de inflación... Vamos que viene como caído del cielo.



Si pagas por ella más que el spot+3% no es buen negocio. Hay monedas de la misma pureza y cecas bastante más dignas de confianza que la nuestra por ese precio.


----------



## FranMen (20 Dic 2021)

Por un 1,5€ está muy bien de precio, yo me llevaría dos


----------



## hortera (20 Dic 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Por un 1,5€ está muy bien de precio, yo me llevaría dos



la próxima idea brillante de la FNMT será poner precio de 1,53416€


----------



## Sanchopanzer (20 Dic 2021)

Yo creo que esa moneda no está pensada para el cliente nacional. Han visto que los chinos estan comprando todo el puñetero oro mundial al precio que sea y han querido subirse al carro.

Comprarse una por colección, por ser la primera serie, pues vale. Como inversión hay otras opciones mejores.


----------



## FranMen (20 Dic 2021)

hortera dijo:


> la próxima idea brillante de la FNMT será poner precio de 1,53416€



Mejor 3,141592 si lo divide entre dos pues 1,571


----------



## François (20 Dic 2021)

Sanchopanzer dijo:


> Yo creo que esa moneda no está pensada para el cliente nacional. Han visto que los chinos estan comprando todo el puñetero oro mundial al precio que sea y han querido subirse al carro.
> 
> Comprarse una por colección, por ser la primera serie, pues vale. Como inversión hay otras opciones mejores.



Yo soy coleccionista amateur y tengo casi todas las monedas desde que era niño hasta las de plata.

Por el oro sólo cuánto debería costar esta moneda?


----------



## Sanchopanzer (20 Dic 2021)

François dijo:


> Yo soy coleccionista amateur y tengo casi todas las monedas desde que era niño hasta las de plata.
> 
> Por el oro sólo cuánto debería costar esta moneda?



Pues lo que cuesta un lingote de una onza de oro mas un poquito por ser una moneda. A partir de ahí todo lo que pagas de más es por la exclusividad de ser la primera española y eso se paga por colección, por inversión pura y dura lo que intentas es no pagar nada extra.

Mira los precios de las Maple Leaf de una onza de oro, por ejemplo.


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Dic 2021)

François dijo:


> Yo soy coleccionista amateur y tengo casi todas las monedas desde que era niño hasta las de plata.
> 
> Por el oro sólo cuánto debería costar esta moneda?



Una Oz de oro puro: no más de 1.650 € a precio de hoy. Ahora mismo se puede comprar un Krugerrand de 1 Oz por 1.636€, o una Britannia por 1.644€.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (20 Dic 2021)

Si es para coleccionistas y mañana tienes un coleccionista a quien venderla , entonces es muy buena inversión.
Hay monedas bullion con muy buen respaldo , pero hay millones de esas , linces sólo sacan 12.000 y en primera edición.
Repito , dentro del coleccionismo , es buena inversión.
Mirad si no las libertades de México , se venden estupendamente y por encima de spot


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Dic 2021)

1.748 € piden en Degussa por esta moneda, pagarías un sobrecoste de unos 100 €.


----------



## chainsaw man (20 Dic 2021)

por menos de eso han comprando bancos...


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Yo me los gasto en putas y disfruto más


----------



## hortera (21 Dic 2021)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Si es para coleccionistas y mañana tienes un coleccionista a quien venderla , entonces es muy buena inversión.
> Hay monedas bullion con muy buen respaldo , pero hay millones de esas , linces sólo sacan 12.000 y en primera edición.
> Repito , dentro del coleccionismo , es buena inversión.
> Mirad si no las libertades de México , se venden estupendamente y por encima de spot



Menudo rollo comprar o vender a particulares, pasando de eso, siempre a una tienda


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Dic 2021)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Si es para coleccionistas y mañana tienes un coleccionista a quien venderla , entonces es muy buena inversión.
> Hay monedas bullion con muy buen respaldo , pero hay millones de esas , linces sólo sacan 12.000 y en primera edición.
> Repito , dentro del coleccionismo , es buena inversión.
> Mirad si no las libertades de México , se venden estupendamente y por encima de spot



12.000 Oz son unos 372 kilos de oro, no sabía que al Banco de España le quedara TANTO oro, y claro, llegan los rojos al poder y lo liquidan.
En fin, que si solo han acuñado 12.000 monedas es porque no les queda más oro, y si les queda, en cuanto vendan las 12.000 acuñarán más.


----------



## derepen (21 Dic 2021)

Fijaos bien, un lince. No el rey, no el presidente, no una persona, han puesto un animal.

Fijaos en la otra cara, una mierda que no se entiende bien qué es, con aspecto de globo o planeta, ni rastro del mapa de España o la península.

Los nuevos tiempos.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (21 Dic 2021)

Vaya tropa la que dio respuesta en este hilo. De pequeñito me enseñaron que de lo que no se sabe o conoce, es mejor no opinar, puesto que puedes llegar a decir tal sarta de tonterías que te acaben tomando por un completo ignorante.



estupeharto dijo:


> Seguro que es oro.
> Pero, ¿Y qué hay del precio?
> Cuando compras algo hay que tener en cuenta las dos cosas, la calidad y el precio.
> Si te lo venden con sobre precio, deja de ser buena inversión. Sobre todo si puedes conseguir el mismo producto a menor precio.



Aquí uno que desconoce el acabado proof inverso, si lo conociera, no hablaría de calidad ni compararía esta calidad con una pieza cuya terminación es BU.



Gonzalor dijo:


> Si pagas por ella más que el spot+3% no es buen negocio. Hay monedas de la misma pureza y cecas bastante más dignas de confianza que la nuestra por ese precio.



Aquí otro que desconoce el premiun al que se venden las piezas que no son BU, no ha visto el precio de una Libertad mexicana en su triste vida y se cree que todas son maples y britanias.




Sanchopanzer dijo:


> Pues lo que cuesta un lingote de una onza de oro mas un poquito por ser una moneda. A partir de ahí todo lo que pagas de más es por la exclusividad de ser la primera española y eso se paga por colección, por inversión pura y dura lo que intentas es no pagar nada extra.
> 
> Mira los precios de las Maple Leaf de una onza de oro, por ejemplo.



Otro erudito que pretende comparar esta pieza con una Maple, en lugar de hacerlo con otra pieza de similares características. Lo sangrante de éste, es que la semana pasada comentaba que empezaba en los metales y preguntaba por dónde se guarda el bullion plata, ahora ya opina de las piezas que no conoce.




Gonzalor dijo:


> 1.748 € piden en Degussa por esta moneda, pagarías un sobrecoste de unos 100 €.



De nuevo este estudioso, dando a entender que no controla el término "sobrecoste" 



Gonzalor dijo:


> 12.000 Oz son unos 372 kilos de oro, no sabía que al Banco de España le quedara TANTO oro, y claro, llegan los rojos al poder y lo liquidan.
> En fin, que si solo han acuñado 12.000 monedas es porque no les queda más oro, y si les queda, en cuanto vendan las 12.000 acuñarán más.



Éste ya no tiene miedo al ridículo, vomita cualquier cosa que se le pasa por la cabeza sin haber prestado el más mínimo detalle. Que el BOE especifica que la tirada máxima es de 12.000 piezas y que toda la carteleria de las tiendas y anuncios webs recojan este dato, no es importante para él. El cuñao sabe que se pueden pasar de esas 12mil porque lo escuchó en el bar, él lo sabe, y lo conoce, por eso lo comenta con total alegría.



derepen dijo:


> Fijaos bien, un lince. No el rey, no el presidente, no una persona, han puesto un animal.
> 
> Fijaos en la otra cara, una mierda que no se entiende bien qué es, con aspecto de globo o planeta, ni rastro del mapa de España o la península.
> 
> Los nuevos tiempos.



Este es el mejor, un tipo que no sabe lo que es un Columnario, o también conocido como el Real de a ocho, la primera divisa de uso mundial, que circuló desde Estados Unidos hasta la Oriente, siendo resellada en varios continentes, decide que la "mierda" que hay en la otra casa, no se entiende qué es, y que en ese globo o planeta, no se encuentra la imagen de España, y lo achaca, a los nuevos tiempos.



----------------

Este es el nivel de las aportaciones cuando se realiza una consulta, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.

Al OP, mira vídeos por Youtube, busca en foros de numismáticas, y sigue las ventas realizadas por las webs de metales. Tan mala no será la pieza cuando se está vendiendo en EEUU, Francia, Alemania, Bélgica, Suiza, Polonia, Italia y Holanda


----------



## Gusman (21 Dic 2021)

derepen dijo:


> Fijaos bien, un lince. No el rey, no el presidente, no una persona, han puesto un animal.
> 
> Fijaos en la otra cara, una mierda que no se entiende bien qué es, con aspecto de globo o planeta, ni rastro del mapa de España o la península.
> 
> Los nuevos tiempos.



Al menos no han puesto una feminazi o una cabalgata del día del orgullo LGTBYZ..


----------



## Zoeric (21 Dic 2021)

François dijo:


> Oro de mucha pureza respaldado por la fábrica de moneda y timbre en época de inflación... Vamos que viene como caído del cielo.



Un regalo de los dioses. 
La primera noticia en el floro sobre esta moneda.


----------



## uberales (21 Dic 2021)

Me planteaba pillar una, ahora voy a España, la verdad que no tengo ni puta idea de donde pillarla...


----------



## hortera (21 Dic 2021)

uberales dijo:


> Me planteaba pillar una, ahora voy a España, la verdad que no tengo ni puta idea de donde pillarla...



Te vas a hacer más rico k Rotchild


----------



## uberales (21 Dic 2021)

hortera dijo:


> Te vas a hacer más rico k Rotchild



Ya ves, pequeño cuavadoritero.


----------



## uberales (21 Dic 2021)

hortera dijo:


> Te vas a hacer más rico k Rotchild



Ya ves, pequeño cuavadoritero.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (21 Dic 2021)

François dijo:


> Lo veo buena inversión, qué opináis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





François dijo:


> Oro de mucha pureza respaldado por la fábrica de moneda y timbre en época de inflación... Vamos que viene como caído del cielo.






estupeharto dijo:


> Por la parte que me toca, no tienes razón y ese es tu nivel.
> El op está hablando de oro, inflación y buena inversión. Y preguntando. O sea, no tiene experiencia.
> No está hablando de piezas con premium.
> Y en ese sentido se le comenta que tenga en cuenta el precio.
> ...



De compresión lectora andas muy cortito, pero no te viene de este hilo, tan sólo hay que seguir el post del oro y tus intervenciones destacan por la línea del mínimo, no te preocupes que no es de ahora, es de antes.

Que indiques que no es buena inversión por el precio estando a un 10% sobrespot cuando una BU al uso está en un 6% y de tirada ilimitada, denota tu poca idea sobre este tipo de piezas, querer y no poder, a menudo frustra en envidia y falsedad, no hay otra,. Denominar a esta pieza premiun, se nota que no tienes ni la más remota idea de lo que son las piezas con premiun, seguro que ni conoces que hay piezas con un sobrespot de un 70% de salida, pero eso a ti te da lo mismo.

al resto de temas que has escrito no voy a entrar, si te digo la verdad ni lo he leído, ando corto de tiempo y contigo ya perdí el suficiente.

Al OP, busca foros de numismaticos y lee allí, los hay a favor y los hay en contra, pero al menos argumentan con sentido, responsabilidad y conocimientos sus impresiones.


----------



## Boesky (21 Dic 2021)

Es la tercera página de bronco debate y no queda claro si la moneda está bien y puede ser buena compra como pregunta el OP o no.


----------



## Tocomotxo (21 Dic 2021)

Por 1.5€ yo lo veo bien. Pillare un puñao


----------



## asakopako (21 Dic 2021)

Estas cosas siempre se han llamado pepitillas. Pero hay pepitillas mucho más caras ya tu sabe.


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (21 Dic 2021)

estupeharto dijo:


> ......
> Por cierto, paso de perder más tiempo con personajes como tú. Que te explique otro lo que no entiendes. Al ignore



¿Al ignore? JAJAJAJAJJAJAAJ, *PA YA SO*


----------



## dedalus (21 Dic 2021)

Esto. Yo de esto no controlo. ¿Pero no es un poco raro eso del valor facial la centésima parte del valor del metal, ya en el momento de emisión? ¿No hay algo que a saber si será vigente de que la moneda es propiedad de los bancos centrales, y si la tienes, solo tienes el derecho a pagar deudas públicas y privadas con ella? Y creo que existe un delito llamado destrucción de moneda. Para eso que acuñe el Corte Inglés corticoles. Serán formalismos pero podeis comprar los corticoles o cachos del metal.
Y para abrir el paraguas digo que no soy yo el que se quiere cargar la moneda física y a veces uso sellos.


----------



## Orooo (21 Dic 2021)

Boesky dijo:


> Es la tercera página de bronco debate y no queda claro si la moneda está bien y puede ser buena compra como pregunta el OP o no.



Es simple oro.
Si te gusta la moneda si, si no, no.

Lo de que se va a revalorizar por ser no se que es jugar a ser adivinos.
Es una moneda mas de la FNMT.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (22 Dic 2021)

dedalus dijo:


> Esto. Yo de esto no controlo. ¿Pero no es un poco raro eso del valor facial la centésima parte del valor del metal, ya en el momento de emisión? ¿No hay algo que a saber si será vigente de que la moneda es propiedad de los bancos centrales, y si la tienes, solo tienes el derecho a pagar deudas públicas y privadas con ella? Y creo que existe un delito llamado destrucción de moneda. Para eso que acuñe el Corte Inglés corticoles. Serán formalismos pero podeis comprar los corticoles o cachos del metal.
> Y para abrir el paraguas digo que no soy yo el que se quiere cargar la moneda física y a veces uso sellos.



No tienes ni idea .

Investiga y sabras por que en el facial pone 1,5 € .


----------



## dedalus (22 Dic 2021)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> No tienes ni idea .
> 
> Investiga y sabras por que en el facial pone 1,5 € .



Nada, en las especificaciones no está. Este año salió una de plata de 30 euros que tiene color, supongo que por un patrón de interferencia. Su valor facial es de cerca de 250 pesetas y en la cara sale un lince ibérico cabreado. Hago notar que en España consideramos al lince un animal muy astuto.


----------



## morel (22 Dic 2021)

François dijo:


> Lo veo buena inversión, qué opináis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te cito mis opiniones explicadas que ya di en otro hilo:

---
Yo sí creo que es buena compra y estas son las razones:

-Pase lo que pase, mantienes el valor del oro, que es el 90% del precio de la moneda.

-Esta moneda tiene un diseño que destaca por:
Tener el columnario que es un diseño fundamental en la historia del dólar de USA.
No tener la cara de ningún rey.
Tener el mejor grabado de un lince que se recuerda en las monedas con linces de cualquier país.
Tener una cara, aunque sea animal, ya que las expresiones de las caras son muy difíciles de copiar por los falsificadores.
Tener el numeral de un rey (que no su cara), lo que permitirá que el futuro la moneda tenga que cambiar sí o sí, cuando cambie el rey.

-Tener un facial con un decimal, cosa que no aparece en ninguna otra moneda bullion que yo recuerde (aunque el bajo facial en sí no le ayuda)

- La calidad de acuñación, Proof Reverse, - la pone en la más alta categoría y ojo, los diseños de la FNMT pueden no ser siempre los más bonitos, pero a la hora de técnica en acuñación, no está por debajo de nadie.

- Las ganas del público español de tener un bullion propio, que se está traduciendo obvias buenas ventas nada más recién salida y eso le da un gran empujón inicial.

- Tirada corta para lo que es un bullion (12000) ejemplares.

- Venta, no a través de la FNMT (salvo su tienda física) sino a través de distribuidores importantes como Degussa en Europa o Kagins en USA. También otras numismáticas menores con acuerdos con la FNMT como Lamas Bolaño.

-La FNMT ha dicho que el año que viene habrá otra emisión, igual o con ligeros cambios, por lo que estamos al comienzo de una serie anual con miles y miles de monedas que se venderán y esta será siempre el comienzo.

- Antes de agotarse, ya se está vendiendo a más precio en Ebay y Wallapop.

- Se habla de ella intensamente en los foros numismáticos de habla española. El nivel de vida en Hispanoamérica es más bajo, pero al ser millones, hay suficiente gente con pasta como para poder comprar esta moneda.

- Ya hay noticias sobre ellas en inglés, videos de Youtube en inglés y se habla de ella en foros británicos y al menos en un francés y en un alemán de bullion.

- Degussa es una empresa alemana, y ya se vende en sus tiendas en varios países.

- Se vende en otros países como Letonia.

- En USA, Kagins la está vendiendo al precio de 3300 euros (y 3600 si la consideran P 70).

Todo esto hace que tenga un gran potencial de revalorización en el mercado numismático, mientras siempre tendrá el suelo del valor del oro. Su premium de salida (en España) es de +10%, que es bajo para una moneda Proof Reverse, y solo un +-5% más que el de una Bullion Kruger o Philarmonica con acuñación normal que en ningún caso se van a revalorizar.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (22 Dic 2021)

dedalus dijo:


> Nada, en las especificaciones no está. Este año salió una de plata de 30 euros que tiene color, supongo que por un patrón de interferencia. Su valor facial es de cerca de 250 pesetas y en la cara sale un lince ibérico cabreado. Hago notar que en España consideramos al lince un animal muy astuto.



Tendras que estudiar historia para saber mas .


----------



## Zoeric (22 Dic 2021)

Si no es normal que los compañeros lo comparen con una britannia por su acabado y calidad y la comparaís con una libertad, entiendo que os referís a una reverse proof (mismo acabado)
Es esa moneda su "comparable natural" ?
La libertad reverse proof?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Dic 2021)

Y como en todo en estas noticias, no te dicen ni donde comprarla, ni cuando ni a que precio


----------



## meusac (22 Dic 2021)

dx3 dijo:


> Primicia, eres todo un LINCE



La buena inversión es comprar monedas de plata de 12€ a un máximo de 13


----------



## Zoeric (23 Dic 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Si no es normal que los compañeros lo comparen con una britannia por su acabado y calidad y la comparaís con una libertad, entiendo que os referís a una reverse proof (mismo acabado)
> Es esa moneda su "comparable natural" ?
> La libertad reverse proof?



Bueno, ya me respondo yo...
Respuesta corta, NO
Respuesta larga, un lince hace el ridículo contra una libertad reverse proof.


----------



## François (23 Dic 2021)

morel dijo:


> Te cito mis opiniones explicadas que ya di en otro hilo:
> 
> ---
> Yo sí creo que es buena compra y estas son las razones:
> ...



La moneda me gusta porque al ser de oro siempre va a conservar o subir gran parte de su valor y al ser de tirada limitada te garantizas que no se deprecie como pieza de colección eso está claro, como bien dices.

Seguramente no la voy a pillar porque no ando muy sobrado de liquidez ni espero irlo a corto plazo. Puse el hilo porque hago colección de monedas todos los años incluidas las de plata y me gustó la idea de una moneda de oro, aunque el precio comparado con las de plata no pensaba que se fuera a disparar tanto. Espero que algún forero la compre y pueda disfrutarla.


----------



## Recio (23 Dic 2021)

me he pillado una, en ciode por 1744 + 12 gastos de envío y seguro.
el día 21 hice el pedido, el 22 tras llamarles y aclarar algunas dudas (fueron muy amables) hice la transferencia y hoy me ha llegado.

Yo la encuentro muy bonita , el motivo del real de a ocho muy acertado, el Lince tiene unos detalles sorprendentes, lo prefiero al careto del rey

me comentaron que se las quitan de las manos payo


----------



## Sin_Casa (25 Dic 2021)

Yo tras dudar he pillado una. El li ce me parecía feo, parece un gato mojado, pero al natural gana bastante más el gatito. Lo que es brutal es el columnario, creo que por eso vale la pena la moneda que no sale tan cara comparada con otra bullion a la que tengamos que añadir gastos de envío.
Si hicieran una serie bullion de recaudaciones reales y escudos creo que volarian


----------



## Scire (25 Dic 2021)

¿Dónde se puede comprar? ¿En las oficinas del Banco de España?

Por cierto, 1,5 euros es cutre. Es un sinsentido.

Mejor 1, 10 o 100 euros. Si es una cuestión estética, mejor un número redondo.


----------



## Bye Felicia (25 Dic 2021)

derepen dijo:


> Fijaos bien, un lince. No el rey, no el presidente, no una persona, han puesto un animal.
> 
> Fijaos en la otra cara, una mierda que no se entiende bien qué es, con aspecto de globo o planeta, ni rastro del mapa de España o la península.
> 
> Los nuevos tiempos.



Prefiero que pongan animales bonitos, a seres viles y corruptos.


----------



## Orooo (25 Dic 2021)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Prefiero que pongan animales bonitos, a seres viles y corruptos.



Yo uno de los motivos por la que no la compro es que pone el nombre del preparao. El rey calzonazos.


----------



## mk73 (25 Dic 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> Yo uno de los motivos por la que no la compro es que pone el nombre del preparao. El rey calzonazos.



Al menos no ponen su careto. Estará ahí de cruces, que no le vayan a mover la silla y se tenga que ir de espanya


----------



## Recio (27 Dic 2021)

Scire dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede comprar? ¿En las oficinas del Banco de España?
> 
> Por cierto, 1,5 euros es cutre. Es un sinsentido.
> 
> Mejor 1, 10 o 100 euros. Si es una cuestión estética, mejor un número redondo.



seguramente lo explico mal pues leí hace tiempo lo del valor de las monedas, lo del 1,5 euros tiene que ver con que el emisor de la moneda tiene que depositar como garantía la cantidad de dinero que pone en la moneda, si no no sería moneda , sería una medalla, así pues poniendo un valor bajo el dinero a depositar es menor.

que algún experto me corrija si no es así, se lo agradeceré

Lo de poner un decimal algunos lo consideran un acierto, pues es lá única moneda de inversión que lleva decimal, por lo tanto una rareza.


----------



## Orooo (27 Dic 2021)

Recio dijo:


> seguramente lo explico mal pues leí hace tiempo lo del valor de las monedas, lo del 1,5 euros tiene que ver con que el emisor de la moneda tiene que depositar como garantía la cantidad de dinero que pone en la moneda, si no no sería moneda , sería una medalla, así pues poniendo un valor bajo el dinero a depositar es menor.
> 
> que algún experto me corrija si no es así, se lo agradeceré
> 
> Lo de poner un decimal algunos lo consideran un acierto, pues es lá única moneda de inversión que lleva decimal, por lo tanto una rareza.



No creo que la rareza de poner 1,5 euros sea algo positivo, mas bien destila paquismo y cutrez.

Si, lo de poner 1,5 euros es para pagar menos al tener ese facial (ahora hay que añadir ser rata)

Pero y en otros paises que ponen valores de 50, 100 incluso bastante mas?
Ellos no tienen que pagar?
Somos los mas pobres?


----------



## MrDanger (27 Dic 2021)

Orooo dijo:


> No creo que la rareza de poner 1,5 euros sea algo positivo, mas bien destila paquismo y cutrez.
> 
> Si, lo de poner 1,5 euros es para pagar menos al tener ese facial (ahora hay que añadir ser rata)
> 
> ...



Es una ley española, en otros países la Casa de la Moneda no tiene que pagar ese importe al Tesoro. En España sí.

La venden también en la tienda de la Casa de la Moneda, en Madrid (calle Doctor Esquerdo).


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Dic 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Vaya tropa la que dio respuesta en este hilo. De pequeñito me enseñaron que de lo que no se sabe o conoce, es mejor no opinar, puesto que puedes llegar a decir tal sarta de tonterías que te acaben tomando por un completo ignorante.
> 
> 
> Aquí uno que desconoce el acabado proof inverso, si lo conociera, no hablaría de calidad ni compararía esta calidad con una pieza cuya terminación es BU.
> ...



A ver, GILIPOLLAS, el op ha preguntado si es buena inversión como refugio, no como pieza de colección, y mis respuestas tienen como objeto indicarle el valor de la pieza como oro, nada más. Vale, sí, es una “edición limitada”, ¿y eso te garantiza que el día que la vendas te van a pagar el premium?
Y no digo que sea mala, aunque a mí me parece casi tan fea como una Maple Leaf, que por cierto, también se está vendiendo en EEUU, Francia, Alemania, Bélgica, Suiza, Polonia, Italia y Holanda .


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y como en todo en estas noticias, no te dicen ni donde comprarla, ni cuando ni a que precio



En degussa: Moneda de oro 1oz Lince Ibérico


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (27 Dic 2021)

El facial 1,5 euros me parece ridículo, pero a fin de cuentas un facial inferior a... pongamos 1.000 euros, también lo sería. Y no me vale la escusa de que es el dinero que el emisor de la moneda tiene que depositar como garantía, porque la de Goya de 2021 tiene un facial de 400 euros.

Y me parece de mal gusto poner una corona imperial y una real bajo el nombre de "Felipe VI rey de España", para eso que pongan el VTRAQUE VNUM al uso. Con los globos terráqueos se podían haber esforzado un poco más...y sobre el mar bajo ellos perfiero no opinar...aunque al menos han dejado las cruces en las coronas.

¿Alguien sabe si se puede pagar con viruta (con cash) de verdad? Porque solo faltaba que en la Fábrica de la Moneda no admitieran sus propios billetes..


----------



## Cali (28 Dic 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> El facial 1,5 euros me parece ridículo, pero a fin de cuentas un facial inferior a... pongamos 1.000 euros, también lo sería. Y no me vale la escusa de que es el dinero que el emisor de la moneda tiene que depositar como garantía, porque la de Goya de 2021 tiene un facial de 400 euros.
> 
> Y me parece de mal gusto poner una corona imperial y una real bajo el nombre de "Felipe VI rey de España", para eso que pongan el VTRAQUE VNUM al uso. Con los globos terráqueos se podían haber esforzado un poco más...y sobre el mar bajo ellos perfiero no opinar...aunque al menos han dejado las cruces en las coronas.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe si se puede pagar con viruta (con cash) de verdad? Porque solo faltaba que en la Fábrica de la Moneda no admitieran sus propios billetes..



Pago en tarjeta no admiten cash, nose si por superar los 1000 euros o para todo, supongo que lo primero


----------



## Gusman (28 Dic 2021)

A mi por 1,5 euros me parece buena compra, la verdad.


----------



## morel (28 Dic 2021)

Cali dijo:


> Pago en tarjeta no admiten cash, nose si por superar los 1000 euros o para todo, supongo que lo primero



Por ley, las compras a empresas no pueden ser en cash si pasan de 1000 euros.


----------



## Coruña1983 (29 Dic 2021)

Pregunta para quien la ha comprado y tiene su factura correspondiente:

¿En vuestra factura pone el año de emisión de la moneda?

Yo la compré en Degussa y me facturaron “Moneda lince de oro” sin especificar el año de acuñación de la moneda.

Cuando les pregunté por el tema, me indicaron que no se incluía el año de emisión de la moneda y me zanjaron el tema diciendo que la facturación era automática.

¿Alguna tienda que sepamos, indica en la factura el año de emisión de la moneda?

Estoy pensando en comprar un segundo Lince y me gustaría que en la factura se especificase el año por si algún día la vendo, poder justificar que vendo el lince de 2021 concretamente y no otro cualquiera.

Mi punto es: 1 onza de oro en lingote es una materia prima homogénea. Da prácticamente igual que el lingote se fabricase en 1976, en 2021 o en 2022. Sin embargo, una moneda no es así.

Lince 2021 tiene unas características de acuñación y una tirada que influyen en su valor. Quizá el lince 2031 tenga otras distintas. Y si yo, en 2033 tengo que vender un lince, no tengo la misma plusvalía si vendo el de 2021 que el de 2031. Dependiendo de cuánta pasta necesite, venderé uno u otro y así declararé… pero… como le justifico a Hacienda que vendí el Lince 2031 y por tanto lo plusvalía es X en lugar de haber vendido el Lince 2021 con una plusvalía 1,5X?

Esto no es una materia prima que vayamos a aplicar un FIFO para la gestión del stock!

¿No os parece relevante que si vendo un Lince de 2022, tenga la copia de una factura conforme precisamente en su momento me compré un lince 2022 para poder intentar justificar que precisamente estoy vendiendo ese y no otro?

¿Estoy siendo un pirado?


----------



## 2obe2 (29 Dic 2021)

Coruña1983 dijo:


> ¿En vuestra factura pone el año de emisión de la moneda?



En la factura que emite Ciode si específica "año 2021".


----------



## mr nobody (29 Dic 2021)

es fea esa moneda, yo me espero a la siguiente. el lince ese da mal royo y por el reverso la bola esa no se entiende que es, ademas sale el nombre de felpudo V!


----------



## Zoeric (29 Dic 2021)

Coruña1983 dijo:


> Pregunta para quien la ha comprado y tiene su factura correspondiente:
> 
> ¿En vuestra factura pone el año de emisión de la moneda?
> 
> ...



Digo yo que igual que en los linces de 2021 pone 2021 en los de 2031 pondrá 2031
La moneda ya lleva el año, que más te da que en las facturas no lo ponga?
Casi mejor que no lo ponga, en 2033 das la moneda que quieras de las dos con la factura que quieras de las dos y listo.


----------



## Tichy (29 Dic 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Digo yo que igual que en los linces de 2021 pone 2021 en los de 2031 pondrá 2031
> La moneda ya lleva el año, que más te da que en las facturas no lo ponga?
> Casi mejor que no lo ponga, en 2033 das la moneda que quieras de las dos con la factura que quieras de las dos y listo.



Efectivamente. Y sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que la factura no se la "das" a nadie, sino que tienes que reflejar el importe de compra en la declaración de IRPF en caso de venta (de venta declarada, ejem), nada te impide si no te han inspeccionado tener la factura más favorable en reserva para futuras ventas. Es la ventaja de comprar varias monedas iguales y que la factura refleje la fecha de la compra pero no una perfecta identificación de la moneda. Creo que es bastante evidente para el que lo quiera entender...


----------



## No.soy.tu.amigo (29 Dic 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A ver, GILIPOLLAS, el op ha preguntado si es buena inversión como refugio, no como pieza de colección, y mis respuestas tienen como objeto indicarle el valor de la pieza como oro, nada más. Vale, sí, es una “edición limitada”, ¿y eso te garantiza que el día que la vendas te van a pagar el premium?
> Y no digo que sea mala, aunque a mí me parece casi tan fea como una Maple Leaf, que por cierto, también se está vendiendo en EEUU, Francia, Alemania, Bélgica, Suiza, Polonia, Italia y Holanda .



Gilipollas tus comentarios previos, sobre la posibilidad de aumentar la tirada y demás, aparte que comparar esta pieza con una Maple denota tu poco conocimiento de este tipo de acuñaciones. Tus indicaciones, al cubo de materia orgánica.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Dic 2021)

No.soy.tu.amigo dijo:


> Gilipollas tus comentarios previos, sobre la posibilidad de aumentar la tirada y demás, aparte que comparar esta pieza con una Maple denota tu poco conocimiento de este tipo de acuñaciones. Tus indicaciones, al cubo de materia orgánica.



Que te folle un pez


----------



## Zoeric (29 Dic 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Que te folle un pez



Un pez lince?


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Dic 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Un pez lince?



Mejor un pez espada.


----------

